# Echo CS-370



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This saw has a Walbro WT 632 Carburetor. This saw was running way to fast. When you started it it would idle fast and continue t climb in RPM. Turned the idle speed screw way down. Now it starts and idles but dies when you try to rev it up. All the parts inside the carb look good. The carb is very clean inside and out. Can find no air leaks with carb cleaner when the saw is idling. What am I missing? Thanks for your help.

P.S. Carburetor pressure tests fine. and primer bulb draws off pressure.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I Have found out a little more about the problem. i can start the saw and it will idle fine. While idling I spray carb cleaner around the base of the carb to check for air leak. the engine tempo does not change, sputter or miss while spraying. What I did find is that if I run the saw immediately after spraying with carb cleaner the saw runs great, rev up and run great. Let it sit for ten minutes and it will idle but not rev up, until i spray the mounting surfaces with carb cleaner.

I would suspect and air leak, but why would it not show an air leak while idling and spraying with carb cleaner? Am I on the right track? 

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It sounds like the gasket between the carb and cylinder may be dried out or cracked.When you spray the carb cleaner,the gasket swells enough to seal the leak,it dries out,the leak returns??? Definitely,just a guess.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps it has the wrong carburetor on it?? I looked at all the IPL's I could find and none show a WT632. Anyway, I would look at the pulse hose from the crankcase to the fuel pump on the carburetor. The hose could be leaking and causing this issue.


----------

